# Cooking at home



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I have been hired by a couple of families now to cook at their homes and freeze in their meals for 2 weeks at the time..
I leave explicit reheating instructions and freeze the foods in microwavable 32 oz containers.
The presentation is always beautiful and I use nothing but the best ingredients.
I have received nothing but raving reviews and have some repeat business happening now.
My questions are:
1. Is anyone out there doing the same and what do you charge?
I charge per hour plus the cost of groceries.

2. Do you have to be registered by the personal chef organization.

3. Tell me all you know..especially about microwave reheating etc..

Thank you so much for your information..
Danielle


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have several friends who do it.

1) They charge a day rate. 1/2 day or full day.

2) None of them belong to an organization.

3) Don't know too much about microwave reheating.

Kuan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ditto what Kuan posted.


----------



## beckynyc (Apr 18, 2002)

Check out personalchef.com (the American Personal Chef Assn.)

They have a bulletin board for nonmembers and it has tons of info from people who are doing what you're doing. And lots of tips on freezing and reheating.

Good luck.


----------

